

Open Source CMS for Wildlife Conservation Needs - Tyrant505

I have been working theoretically how to do this. I can do design and markup but would need some coders and dba&#x27;s. Basic premise is there are 3 calls to action. Donate, Volunteer, Travel. Each specialized based on the org of course.
======
fauxfauxpas
Maybe something like civicrm would give you more ideas/starting point?
[https://civicrm.org/](https://civicrm.org/)

------
Tyrant505
not to x platform I created
[https://www.reddit.com/r/wildlifeconservation/](https://www.reddit.com/r/wildlifeconservation/)

